# Have you ever been to a strip club?



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

Have you?


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

No, but I did see a guy strip at a bar once. Don was there. He'll vouch for me. 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

nope


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Kelly said:


> No, but I did see a guy strip at a bar once. Don was there. He'll vouch for me.
> 
> Have a nice day,
> Kelly


don was the stripper?????


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

I went once with my then husband, my dad, my brother and his wife and her dad. Yes it was a strange night, but with all the drinking going on it really didn't matter :lol


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i'm actually a bit surprised at the results. i didn't know it was so common. maybe here it isn't, since i don't hear of many people who go to them (then again, i'm a underage female so not many people i know would even be able to get into a strip club).


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

I went a few years ago with my now ex-boyfriend when we took a trip to Toronto.. it was very nice, classy, but expensive.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Several times, but it wasn't open. So it doesn't really count.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

yes. i'll just leave it as that.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

nubly said:


> Kelly said:
> 
> 
> > No, but I did see a guy strip at a bar once. Don was there. He'll vouch for me.
> ...


Sorry to disappoint you Gummie :b but I kept my clothes on. Kelly and her boyfriend met me at a gay bar. It was the karaoke night and the DJ was the stripper.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Never. I'm way too nervous, not to mention really cheap.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Quite a few times, it can be fun but I hate having to get a personal dance just because everyone else is. Such a pointless waste of money, £20 to have a hard on for ten minutes, I don't see why we can't just go to a good old fashioned whorehouse.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Twice. Both times my friends knew I wouldn't go if knew we were going to a SC so they told me we were going somewhere else. But I have to admit they are becoming more mainstream and acceptable. The seedy elements are being thrown out slowly.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

yes. a long time ago.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Becky said:


> I went once with my then husband, my dad, my brother and his wife and her dad. Yes it was a strange night, but with all the drinking going on it really didn't matter :lol


 :eek Wow that sounds really awkward! :afr

No never been to one.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

I've never been to one either. I'm sure they're nice, classy joints, and the strippers are down-to-earth and friendly, but it just doesn't appeal to me personally.

And, like nothing_to_fear, I was also surprised at the results. I was thinking there would be many more Noes than Yeses.

I wouldn't mind having a stripper girlfriend though, but there's no way that she would want somebody like me.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Yes. Ladies night at Olympic Gardens on the Vegas strip. Really didnt do much for me to be honest. Just not my thing. :stu


----------



## FillyPhile (Nov 28, 2007)

More times than I can remember. I like the honesty: I give you money and you show me whatcha got. No BS.

I've run into a few women there that I knew from their "other" lives. That's always exciting...


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Nope.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Wow, I wasn't expecting so many to say yes. I've never been to one and don't plan on going to one.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I went to Hooters once. Too nervous to tango. Fugazi.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

roswell said:


> I've never been to one and don't plan on going to one.


Same here.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I use to go to them a lot when I was younger, but due to my SA I doubt I'll ever go again.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

no, don't plan to.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Penny said:


> Yes. Ladies night at Olympic Gardens on the Vegas strip. Really didnt do much for me to be honest. Just not my thing. :stu


:lol one of my coworkers loves that place


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

does not appeal


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

No, but I've been to "The Strip Joint", which is a shop that does furniture stripping.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Not yet, but I'll be on that band wagon soon. We went to one but the entrance fee was 20$, and in HOLLYWOOD no less. Keep your nasty Hollywood strippers, ya ****s!


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I went to one a few years ago with a group of guys and it made me quite anxious and uncomfortable. I didn't realize how pushy the girls are. I thought it was going to be where if you wanted a lapdance or whatever, then you go up to their little runway stage and ask them or something. I dunno...

But instead the girls would walk around up to our table every 5 minutes and approach me for a lap dance. I was unemployed at the time, so I didn't want to pay the $10 for a lapdance. I went there mostly for the atmosphere and to watch from afar. 

After a while the strippers started to give me some attitude because they weren't getting any money out of me. One of them was like "why are you here then?"

Funny thing is though, out of everyone in our group, I got approached far more than anyone else. It was anxiety overload.


----------



## saysomething (Oct 24, 2007)

Nope never been to one, but I've met a couple of girls who claimed to be ex strippers. And judging by them I'm not missing anything.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Futures said:


> I went to one a few years ago with a group of guys and it made me quite anxious and uncomfortable. I didn't realize how pushy the girls are. I thought it was going to be where if you wanted a lapdance or whatever, then you go up to their little runway stage and ask them or something. I dunno...
> 
> But instead the girls would walk around up to our table every 5 minutes and approach me for a lap dance. I was unemployed at the time, so I didn't want to pay the $10 for a lapdance. I went there mostly for the atmosphere and to watch from afar.
> 
> ...


YES!! I can't tell you how many times I have heard stories like this from guys who have been to strip clubs. If you aren't showing them the money, the get REALLY pissed off!!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

saysomething said:


> Nope never been to one, but I've met a couple of girls who claimed to be ex strippers. And judging by them I'm not missing anything.


:lol when i was stationed to seattle some friends and i went to a franchise called dejavu once. their motto: "100s of beautiful girls and 3 ugly ones".


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

Yes once.


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

No, there's something so pointless about that place.


----------



## trey (Nov 26, 2007)

Nope, never been to one and can't see myself ever going. 

My sister worked as a stripper up until last year, was really into it. I heard a lot of stories from her, and (rarely) talked to a couple of her fellow stripper friends when they'd come by to pick her up, back when she still lived at home.

Knowing some of their stories I don't think it would be possible to go and enjoy myself at a club, assuming I had the desire to go. I think it's rather exploitive... a lot of them are messed up and acting out against the pain. Not all, but a good deal it seems.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

^ what are some of the stories she told you?


----------



## trey (Nov 26, 2007)

nubly said:


> ^ what are some of the stories she told you?


Stories like the treatment of the dancers by their agent or club management. They can be uncomfortable about performing at a certain club and tell the agent they don't want to do it, but unless they cooperate and do it anyways they'll find themselves without much work. Considering a lot of clubs here are owned by grouped like the Hell's Angels, there's good reason why they may not want to perform there.

The treatment they sometimes receive from people in the club. The comments and harassment they get, the stalkerish "fans" that can appear.

Then there's the substance abuse component. After my sister moved out she roomed with a fellow dancer who was a painkiller abuser who couldn't handle a regular job with that addiction. There's a problem with other drugs as well, and you can guess where they come from, given the ownership of some of the clubs.

The whole thing just seems like a completely undesirable life for those involved. Most couldn't have wanted their life to be there. I know my sister became involved in it because of abuse she suffered as a child.


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

I answered "yes"


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

^Yer probably in one right now??!!


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

No, but it's high on my list of new year's resolutions!


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

FairleighCalm said:


> ^Yer probably in one right now??!!


 :eek


----------



## trewlaneyy (Aug 24, 2007)

Yeah, I used to go to them when I was younger. The last time I went the dancer came over to us and criticized us for not tipping--but ummm...she never once came over to our side of the table...she was dancing for gang-bangers the whole time soooo...tough luck honey. I don't consider strip clubs to be very fun anyway, I'd rather stay home and cuddle.


----------



## FillyPhile (Nov 28, 2007)

Strip clubs where the girls are friendly are some of my favorite places to go. I just went to a bowl game with friends and all they wanted to do was go the casino. We each lost several hundred dollars. I told them I could have dropped the same amount in a strip club and been guaranteed a couple of hours of happiness.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I actually have to confess: I am a bit grossed out by it. But that might be because guys i used to go for were really full on and I kind of carried some of that insecurity. 

But I wouldn't like a guy who was particularly into it. I'm not into those horny (Hugh Heffner) male types cos they just don't suit me. 

I have done loads and loads of "Life drawing" both of males and females. ....That's a bit more sensual rather than sexual though.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Only two times.


----------



## irishgirl (Dec 12, 2007)

Not yet, but I plan on going soon. I think it would be stripper-tastic!


----------



## Addi (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes a little while ago though. I´ve often gone to such places, even had oppurtunities with a couple of the girls there but my conscience stopped me. I kind off feel guilty going there because often those girls have been sold and are prisoners, oppressed. One guy who ownes a stripclub even banns them to go home after work until 8 hours have passed.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Yes, four times by my count. It was fun because it was a novelty and I went with friends. I'm not really drawn to strip clubs anymore.


----------



## MNinja (Dec 22, 2007)

I went once


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm surprised so many people have gone to one of these places!!!

I definitely haven't. :lol


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

ardrum said:


> I'm surprised so many people have gone to one of these places!!!
> 
> I definitely haven't. :lol


yeah I know, nearly 1 in 2 here have been to a strip club. Not to act like a saint but I think that's a bit high.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Yeah, really, this surprises me greatly.

I've never even considered it. I wouldn't go with friends (in fact, if they wanted to go, they probably wouldn't be my friends anymore).


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

nubly said:


> saysomething said:
> 
> 
> > Nope never been to one, but I've met a couple of girls who claimed to be ex strippers. And judging by them I'm not missing anything.
> ...


I've been to Dajavu! Save motto, I think they're operational in many states now.

I've been to a couple when I was much younger, I wanted to see what the women looked like, from what I saw on TV, they were all drop dead beautiful (remember, I was VERY young) not always like that in real life, average women in many cases. I felt much better about myself.

I used to talk to this guy, he basically said "Do you know what happens when my friends and I go to strip clubs and we go home to our wives or GFs..... This was done on a regular basis, it just didn't set right with me, going to a strip club to get turned on to go home to.......So romantic;-) So loving, so tender.... Then I'm not the most secure person on the face of the planet;-)


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

^ im curious to know what goes on in a male strip club? i hear women go wild there


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

> when i was stationed to seattle some friends and i went to a franchise called dejavu once. their motto: "100s of beautiful girls and 3 ugly ones".


There's two clubs in Iowa called The Lumberyard. I've never been to them but they advertise a lot on the radio. Their motto is "Where real men go to get wood." 
As for the original question, yes I've been to two different ones in one night. It wasn't my idea, I got dragged into it by a friend because we were out of state and our original plans got cancelled due to rain. He was looking for something to do so we ended up at two different full nude bars. That was almost ten years ago and I haven't been back since and don't really have a desire to.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Bon said:


> nubly said:
> 
> 
> > saysomething said:
> ...


Don't know, never been too one, I went to a female club, with a male companion, think I would go in alone  He went for his reasons, I went cause I was told 'Oh, that's just on TV" how women look etc, they were mostly right;-) Now, in Nevada, I know you have some high class clubs, which are different than......


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

^^^^^ Nubly, I quoted myself instead of you, so very typical of me......


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Lonelyguy said:


> > when i was stationed to seattle some friends and i went to a franchise called dejavu once. their motto: "100s of beautiful girls and 3 ugly ones".
> 
> 
> There's two clubs in Iowa called The Lumberyard. I've never been to them but they advertise a lot on the radio. Their motto is "Where real men go to get wood."
> As for the original question, yes I've been to two different ones in one night. It wasn't my idea, I got dragged into it by a friend because we were out of state and our original plans got cancelled due to rain. He was looking for something to do so we ended up at two different full nude bars. That was almost ten years ago and I haven't been back since and don't really have a desire to.


Do they still call them Juice Bars in Iowa? They called them that when I lived there. Iowa law stated if they had frontal nudity they couldn't serve liquor, but you could bring it in yourself. They tried opening one up in the town I went to High School, but the city council quickly passed an ordinance prohibiting strip clubs so close to a park or school. There was a park, and school just down the street.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Bon said:


> ^^^^^ Nubly, I quoted myself instead of you, so very typical of me......


thats alright lol

i havent been to any strip clubs here in vegas. ive only been to four when i was 19-21. they just dont appeal to me. id rather oogle women on the internet so i can- you know- take care of my desires in private


----------



## bender3008 (Jan 17, 2008)

Yes. All tanked up on beer of course.
And we have pretty wild ones in BC, with duo's, multiple girls and some live sex acts.
I even ended up working with a stripper on a logo for her clothing line of "stripper wear/gear" (I am a designer/illustrator and I met her at a small gathering of people running their own businesses-she was dressed in business casual-appropriate for the setting).
Well, then I went to her house sober, to go over some of the design work, and guess what -I thought I might have accidentally walked onto the set of a porn movie. There were her and three other peelers sitting/laying around her pool in string bikini's. one with no top on, with major perfect "enhancement" and like it was no big deal.They all said "Hi Jeff, so you're the designer for "Body Curves" Well. My SAD went into hyper-drive, I felt woozy, panic stricken, started shaking, couldn't speak, probably turned white as a sheet and they just gawked at me like I was nuts. I left there pretty quickly, went home and hid. SA is a horrible disability.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

bender3008 said:


> There were her and three other peelers sitting/laying around her pool in string bikini's. *one with no top on, with major perfect "enhancement" and like it was no big deal*


I found this sentance rather amusing;-)


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

bender3008 said:


> Yes. All tanked up on beer of course.
> And we have pretty wild ones in BC, with duo's, multiple girls and some live sex acts.
> I even ended up working with a stripper on a logo for her clothing line of "stripper wear/gear" (I am a designer/illustrator and I met her at a small gathering of people running their own businesses-she was dressed in business casual-appropriate for the setting).
> Well, then I went to her house sober, to go over some of the design work, and guess what -I thought I might have accidentally walked onto the set of a porn movie. There were her and three other peelers sitting/laying around her pool in string bikini's. one with no top on, with major perfect "enhancement" and like it was no big deal.They all said "Hi Jeff, so you're the designer for "Body Curves" Well. My SAD went into hyper-drive, I felt woozy, panic stricken, started shaking, couldn't speak, probably turned white as a sheet and they just gawked at me like I was nuts. I left there pretty quickly, went home and hid. SA is a horrible disability.


Yikes!

In college I was approached by some girl who whispered in my ear if I wanted to know what the biggest secret in the world was. I didn't know what the hell she was talking about until she lifted up her shirt. I had basically NO reaction whatsoever, since my brain couldn't really comprehend what was going on. She just eventually went along her merry (and extremely drunk) way. This was just out on a public street too!


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

bender3008 said:


> There were her and three other peelers sitting/laying around her pool in string bikini's. *one with no top on, with major perfect "enhancement" and like it was no big deal*


Maybe it wasn't that big of a deal for her. She knew what she was doing and was comfortable with it. There are plenty of other cultures around the world that don't have any problems with topless women at beaches/pools.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yeah, I've always thought the that Western culture is a bit nuts about breasts. The fact that there are debates concerning whether a woman can even breast-feed her BABY in public shows how wacky we are in regards to hiding breasts away.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

You guys should start up a movement fighting for the rights of breasts to be free. You could become 'Breast Activists', hold rallies and take to the streets with signs and chanting slogans like: 

"We won't give up the fight! 
Breasts have rights!!" 
"Breasts should not be hidden!
Ladies: Celebrate what you're given!
"We won't stand for sexist crap! 
Now, show us your rack!!"


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Hahaha!! I like it, Ruby! :lol


----------



## bender3008 (Jan 17, 2008)

_Maybe it wasn't that big of a deal for her. She knew what she was doing and was comfortable with it. There are plenty of other cultures around the world that don't have any problems with topless women at beaches/pools._[/quote]

I absolutely agree.
It was my own SA auto-reflex that was messed me up 
in the situation. There was nothing wrong with her
saying "Hi" and being nice. With no top on.
Hell, they should've all been able to be completely undressed and feel comfortable. No, I'm no puritan at all, it was just so out of the ordinary (for our culture, by which I've been conditioned) that my SA and hyperventilating kicked in.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yeah, I know what you mean, bender. It's funny how those cultural rules get imbedded in our minds.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

RubyTuesday said:


> You guys should start up a movement fighting for the rights of breasts to be free. You could become 'Breast Activists', hold rallies and take to the streets with signs and chanting slogans like:
> 
> "We won't give up the fight!
> Breasts have rights!!"
> ...


So...turn around....
stick it out
Hungry babies r gonna shout
Mommy got milk!


----------



## Toedoe (Sep 19, 2007)

I went to a couple in my youth while in the Army. One time, on my 21 birthday, they put a chair on stage and three big boobed strippers pulled me on the stage, sat me down and started shacking their attributes in my face. I was VERY drunk that night so I had no SA problems with it.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

no, never and I never will.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

My dad owned a strip club back in the day. Yes, we're that sort of family.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

No, never been to a strip club.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

No, this was after the divorce. He went through a "thing." He bought himself a sports car, dated a 19 year old, and opened a strip club. You know, what all upstanding family men do.
My mom's a registered nurse, so, no, she's not Linda Lovelace or anything.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Yes I have been to one.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I would feel pressured to act like I'm interested in what's going on. I'm guessing that the clientele, on average, is not the friendliest as well (I would guess lots of small groups, with a majority being males). Just the thought of such a place makes me feel anxious. :afr


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

No, I can't imagine anywhere where I would feel more out of place.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

GordonGecko said:


> No, I can't imagine anywhere where I would feel more out of place.


Same. :lol


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Once and it was awkward. My friends all left at one point to get drinks so I was just sitting there by myself, they were like you have to save our seats lol bastards.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, I like my money. They also don't interest me, just a reminder of what I may never have.

I'm thinking of going to one to test my SA. This probably won't be anytime soon. A lap dance would probably put me into a panic attack at this point


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

No


----------

